# Canon BG-E7 BATTERY GRIP PROBLEM



## lukemather (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello I am new to the forum so hello, I have a canon 7d and recently purchased a Canon BG-E7 battery grip for my camera. The problem is that it all fits together and screws up tight but unless I put pressure on top of my camera pushing it down onto of the grip it wont power on. It appears that the pins inside the battery comportment are not long enough , has anyone had any issues like this with an original canon BG-E7 battery grip . 

Thank you


----------



## J.R. (Feb 7, 2013)

Never had a problem with the BG-E7 on the 7D - fitted perfectly.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine fits fine apart from the horrible compromising of the weather sealing.

Had one issue where the cameras front control dial wouldn't operate with grip att. A hair accross the pins was causing the problem.

The pins are sprung, if you have to apply force then something is wrong somewhere.


----------

